# Any dermatologists here? Eczema question....



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

I have what I thinknis eczema on my chin. It is red, scaly and increasingly itchy patches that will look like bumps but are actually dry skin... if I scratch they peel off. It just started within the last month and has gotten worse... I have tried a gentle face wash but it burns certain spots when I use it. I also put lotion on it. 

Any suggestions for dealing with it? Its very annoying because I like wearing makeup bu5 feel like it might make it worse


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Coconut oil


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I have heard goats milk helps with skin problems...


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Scottyhorse said:


> I have heard goats milk helps with skin problems...


I tried a bar of goats milk soap before and for some reason it made me break out... I usually dont have a problem with soap so im thinking maybe it was too much perfume or something in it. Im asking for some for christmas to try again just not the ine I got before.

Ive heard of coconut oil before but where do I get it? My mom wants me to put tea tree oil on it but i don't like the way it smells and I dont know how that would work.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

We get coconut oil at Walmart  Maybe try some plain goats milk soap with just the oils and milk  Or honey oatmeal


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

The one i had was lavender scented so maybe the oatmeal would be a good choice. 

I put vitamin e oil on it tonight and so far not as much itching


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I currently have a Calendula, unscented goats milk soap bar available... Calendula is known to sooth skin ailments. I also do not overly scent any of my soaps, I am not one who likes an over powering scent and it follows through with my soap.
I too think that it was very likely the scented oil used in the soap, most goats milk soaps are very gentle and should not cause irritation.

using lotion on an already irritated and sensitive area will only make it worse, too much coconut oil can actually cause the dryness to worsen, a simple dab of glycerin and vit E would help much better


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

liz said:


> I currently have a Calendula, unscented goats milk soap bar available... Calendula is known to sooth skin ailments. I also do not overly scent any of my soaps, I am not one who likes an over powering scent and it follows through with my soap.
> I too think that it was very likely the scented oil used in the soap, most goats milk soaps are very gentle and should not cause irritation.
> 
> using lotion on an already irritated and sensitive area will only make it worse, too much coconut oil can actually cause the dryness to worsen, a simple dab of glycerin and vit E would help much better


Thats good to know! Thank you

Its much softer now that i applied the vit e oil. Maybe this will work!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with Liz..calendual is wonderful..I infuse ex virgin olive oil and use that in my soaps as well..all my girls have super dry skin so my goal was to come up with soap and lotions that make a difference for them...oatmeal honey goats milk soap is also wonderful and soothing...as Liz said..Goat milk soap should not be irritating.
coconut oil can be drying..its great for me since Im very oily..I use it as a face cream...here is a list of EO that can help 
helicrysium is wonderful, I love that stuff, but its pricy! 
thyme, 
lavender work well, 
tea tree does work good too, my girls dont care for the smell either lol, 
bergamont, 
patchouli (love the woodsy scent of this)
and rosemary are all good EO choices for dry ichy skin and eczema, You can use a sweet almond oil as a carrier oil...just add a drop or 2 of your choice EO to a tablespoon or so of Sweet Almond oil..


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

I used to get that all the time! At the pharmacy they sell a cream that has a tar in it for psoriasis it smell terrible but it works fast!! Never found anything else that worked its called mg217 not much of a name


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Likely "Pine Tar"... this is an old time remedy for farmers hands  It's also used as a natural alternative for treating dandruff .

ETA....Just did a search and it's actually coal tar, an oil by -product from mining  It is not recommended to be used around mucous membranes, or other sensitive areas so I don't think that using it on your face would be good.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Here is a list of foods and herbs that have been found helpful: http://www.healingfoodreference.com/eczema.html

If you are able to stay away from genetically modified and processed foods, and move toward more organic foods, you will probably see improvement.

You may also want to look into a liver cleanse.

Check out burdock root.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

My mom, grandmother, dad and grandfather all have psoriasis so skin conditions arent rare in my family. My grandma also had eczema that affects her arms. I will have to see how she treated it but I think she did it with corticosteroids... not quite there yet. 

Thanks for all the suggestions... now I just have to start trying them! 

Its funny that you mention diet... I just started this whole healthy life style thing. I have a weight loss, physical ability and clean eating goals.. which includes growing a garden. Hoping to reach them all by this summer


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Eating right is a great way to start...I use "The Gold Coast Cure" which is a whole food diet with the goal of targeting Inflammation...since all my sibling, most my aunts on my moms side and my mother all have some form of Rheumatoid Arthritis.. I try to eat healthy, excersise and try ess. oils and herbs over medication...So far Im fairly symptom free : ) But the diet also helps with weight loss, and many other inflammation causeing illnesses...and is generally a healthy way of life...and easy to follow..no cardboard here lol...


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh yeah no cardboard. I think what im eating now tastes better than the junk food


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I suffer from eczema. it started when i was 17 and it was just AWEFUL, it's manageable now. (long story on how it came to be)

I find for me, it's my diet and outer toxins. e.g. if I get a mosquito bite on certain spots on my body, I get a rash/eczema outbreak. shellfish also makes me break out. also, I find certain times of the month can cause a flare up...

your liver and skin are closely related organs. (i just found this, and it proves to be extremely interesting http://www.anthromed.org/Article.aspx?artpk=712). I have been told that eczema is a way for your liver to get rid of excess toxins and extra oestrogen. a cleanse is a great way to go, but make sure you're supporting your liver before you do a cleanse b/c if your liver starts getting rid of toxins faster than your body can eliminate it, then it'll start coming out of your skin (not good!).

btw - asparagus is great at getting rid of extra oestrogen in the liver.

here's a list of oils i found on google. i personally prefer rosehip oil. i didn't find coconut oil to be all that helpful.....
http://www.herbhedgerow.co.uk/20-best-oils-for-treating-eczema/


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks for the info! I love asparagus so that

I think mine may be stress induced... I'm starting college in January and am fairly stressed about it (long story). Plus I was eating very poorly up until two weeks ago.... so that could play into it getting worse. 

I got a sensetive skin bar to wash my face with and cocoa butter lotion (not sure I'll use it for my face but mom was admant about it.) And I have the vit e oil... I'll keep trying stuff until I figure out what works.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

ok, well I wrote something long this morning, and TGS froze and lost it all.....

other things to help too is vitamin D is supposed to help heal eczema. also, LOTS of sleep.

Epsom salt baths are good detoxifiers too. I had a bad outbreak on my hand, and I sould soap in Epsom salt and it really helps calm it down. also ACV (it stings at first, but gets rid of the itch. you can use it as a toner on your face, just dilute it with some water).

i'm no dr, but I've suffered with all three types of eczema for a long long time now. western medicine was not very helpful to me, so I've gone alternative medicine route. take what I've said with a grain of salt, but if you have any questions, feel free to PM me (I also have a LOT more to say about this, but my post is already quite long.....).


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Western medicine is great, but natural medicine has its place in the modern world too!  hope you find something that works, Dani. Good luck with college and your new healthy lifestyle  :hug:


----------



## rxratedz71 (Dec 5, 2013)

Salicylic acid and Benzoyl peroxide are 2 ingredients that many facial products contain. Either of them can leave your face a bit red and sensitive after using them. Many of the products claiming to relieve eczema symptoms are just hydrocortisone 1% along with other cosmetic fillers. Many time those fillers are oil based and can be counterproductive in some individuals and actually worsen the issue. Those oils can clog your pores and affect your complexion as well. You may have to get a script from your Dr and just cut to the chase.

Tyler
A wally-world pharmacist

Sent from my Motorola MotoX GoatSpot


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank yall so much! I really still am not sure if its eczema... but it seems like it could be a very mild form from what I am reading. Here are somw pictures of both the worse patches on my chin (each side). Its still dry but the vit e oil is helping because it was much redder... it looked like a burn because it was so red before... I consider this more pink. It still itches in places too.


----------

